# Discuss it.



## DarkPunzel (Jul 31, 2014)

All right ladies and gents.   More than anything I love discussions.  Discussions about important things.  
So let's see if we can get started.  Topic number one is Love.  And I have a question. 
 What is your opinion?  
People say that you can't help who you Love.  Do you think this is true?  Or is love a choice?


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2014)

Love--lasting and working love is a choice.  Falling in love is uncontrollable but it takes work and choice to maintain a relationship.


----------



## dale (Jul 31, 2014)

a person will love their worst enemy if left alone together long enough without killing them.


----------



## belthagor (Jul 31, 2014)

Love, despite many younger people's thoughts, is simply finding someone you can be around for half an hour without getting pissed off by the other person, and them not getting pissed off by you.

On a serious note:
What is love...baby don't hurt me....no more... *begins ridiculous head movements and hopes everyone will join in*


----------



## DarkPunzel (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha is that love or is that just putting up with one another?


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2014)

*joins in with Bel's horrible head movements*

There's a difference?


----------



## DarkPunzel (Jul 31, 2014)

Certainly! I can put up with someone if I have to doesn't mean I love them.... could be I just don't want the drama that comes with getting pissed off! haha Im still pretty young so perhaps I have this fantastical notion that love isn't as simple as putting up with someone. I don't feel like that's quite right. haha


----------



## Greimour (Jul 31, 2014)

Discussions on love are like discussions on the existence of a soul ... or Evolution ... or God.

Evidence is mostly mental and the remainder is a feeling... a feeling often conjured by the mental conclusion which granted a form of satisfaction. As soon as one emotion is stirred [in this case satisfaction], the rest get moving too - like colliding atoms. If the feeling is good, it interacts with- and rubs off against other good feelings in a kind of feelings-of-goodness-orgy. 

Love then. Mental or Emotional?


This is what I know of love: It never goes, it only grows.

I also know that all emotions are linked beyond comprehension. People sing of hate, such as "Gives you Hell" by All American Rejects:

"Truth be told I miss you,
truth be told I'm lying"

Yeah; the statement if taken literally is a lie. He[they] wouldn't be singing about hating her if he didn't still love her. They wouldn't lie about missing her, they would only lie about the fact they do. Truth be told he must miss her. Certainly he is spending way too much time thinking about her... is that not missing her? How else could he explain thinking up the lyrics. The hate in the song shows only how pitifully loved up he remains to be. Truly he hates her - but that doesn't negate his love for her.


A person I used to be friends with said to me in a bar around two years ago:
_"Why did we stop hanging around and drinking together?"_

My reply:
_"I decided I didn't like you."_

Half smiling as if in disbelief, _"So, do you like me now?"_

Me:
_"I feel nothing for you now. Neither like nor dislike. I don't waste the time or energy thinking about you or feeling anything where you are concerned."_

His response surprised me. I actually felt a little respect stir. He shown understanding toward the full implications of my statement:
_"Wow. That is pretty harsh. Feeling nothing at all? I think I would rather be hated. If you feel nothing, it is the same as me not even existing. I knew you had a mean side but damn. That's just ...."_ *He shakes his head. I look at him lazily and wait. He walks away.*

Barman: _"That was not very nice."_
Me: _"If I cared about him at all, I might've been bothered."_



Reason for my little memory. 
My opinion on love? It is nothing more than an over-used term to describe a feeling of great care. 


Michael Bolton: I said I loved you.

Said I loved you but I lied
'Cause this is more than love I feel inside
Said I loved you but I was wrong
'Cause love could never ever feel so strong


Whatever emotion people feel when they spit the nonsensical word 'Love'- does not equate to what my opinion is.
Love is beyond interpretation, concept, reason and fathomability ... yet it still exists. 



~Kev


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2014)

Idealistically, yes, love is much more than simply tolerating someone--usually true in practice too.  Mostly though it's simply being beside that person and about choosing to do what is right not for you or that person but for the both of you.  Love is choosing to stand beside a person and it's putting up with all their shit.  The hardest part of love and of any relationship is putting up with the other person.

Love is easy to misidentify because we're constantly shown just the good parts.  We see hilarious situations with magical solutions in our media and, sadly, we aren't shown a working real-life relationship most of the time because our society doesn't expect us to work at one.  _We_ don't expect our relationships to work out.  And sadly, when that endorphin rush wears off and that person has a bad habit that annoys us or they do something weird with the silverware and you can never find a fork again (seriously, Kilroy, where do you put the forks?) we walk away from that relationship.  It becomes disposable once it's inconvenient.


----------



## bravery101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just kind of a side topic on love: I don't believe in "love at first sight." In fact, it seems like bullshit to me... Maybe _lust _at first sight, but I don't think you can love someone you've never met. Just my two cents on that!

Anyway, I think that _love_ as we're using it here is extremely vague. Love what? For boyfriend/girlfriend or husband/wife? Or love for a friend? Or for pizza? The English language is awful with that term.

I haven't had many intimate relationships, mainly because I don't really seek them out or care to have them. However, I deeply love some of my friends. However, I would argue that "love" can be defined as simple truly and simply wishing for the happiness of another human being. You don't feel an intense level of care like that unless you love a person. Love in the intimate relationship sense (boy/girlfriend or lover or whatever) is just that. Love is not a magically thing that overcomes you and sweeps you off your feet (though sometimes it may seem like that), it is work. You don't get good relationships without looking out and caring for the other person. Without compromise. Without learning to love little annoyances they throw at you. Love is work, plain and simple. For intimate relationships it is, or should be, just a deeper bond of friendship.


----------



## Greimour (Aug 1, 2014)

bravery101 said:


> Just kind of a side topic on love: I don't believe in "love at first sight." In fact, it seems like bullshit to me... Maybe _lust _at first sight, but I don't think you can love someone you've never met. Just my two cents on that!



Everyone is entitled to believe what they will, but a 'love at first [something]' memory for you. Take it as you will.


I had been seeing the same woman for years when things turned very bad very fast. Short side of it, I was pretty much suicidal. I didn't want contact with anyone and after shutting myself away for a few days, I got on my ever trusted PC and started playing an online game to distract me. I had been a long standing member with a membership extending over two years and counting (at the time).

Many of my friends also played, but I appeared offline and spoke to no one. Unfortunately, if you were stood in my vicinity, you could still see me and talk to me (type at least) and I would see it. 

At that time a friend did speak to me: "Kev! Why are you appearing offline? I been waiting for you to get on all day!"

"Rough week. Not in mood. Just sitting here leveling my fishing."

"Oh? What's up?"

... I sigh and explain.

"Oh. [x-person] just had the same think with Mike. I know you are dealing with your own stuff but maybe you could talk with her. I tried to be a mum and comfort her but she wont talk to me."

"I've never even met her. In fact ... did I even know you had a daughter?"

...Long story short...

I add the daughter to messenger. I know very little about her at this point:
1. I have been friends with her mom for years and never knew she had a daughter.
2. Her mom made advances on me and I rejected her; though gorgeous as hell ... I was in a relationship and couldn't.
3. She lives with relatives, not her mum ... and not her dad as far as I was knew. Aunt and Uncle perhaps.
4. She is only a couple of years younger than me. But that didn't matter or mean anything. I was just wondering what her mum hoped would come of our encounter. Did she think because we were having similar experiences and were closely aged together that we'd hit it off? [...] Ha! Not likely.

She logs in msn and we start talking. Awkwardly at first but ... I had skills back in the day ^_^
It felt good talking to someone who didn't know me. And good to talk to someone who had equally no intention of starting a new relationship. Someone who was hurting and grieving as much as me. At this point I had not seen her at all (even a picture) and not heard her talk. For all I knew, could have been her mum. But I knew it wasn't. I didn't know how I knew - I just did.

5 minutes later it had been six-hours.

"I really have to go. If I give you my number will you phone me? I am going out of town for a week and I won't be able to get online."

Me: "Sure."

"Really? If you're not going to phone then it's fine. If I give it you though I will be expecting the call."

Me: "Haha. I will phone."

... a few silly goodbyes later and [x-person] has gone offline...

Me to self: "Kev, what the hell. You were practically suicidal seven hours ago. Is it that easy to get over someone? What are you thinking about, really?"


I did phone her. Couldn't connect. I tried again the next day and same result. Day three I try again and think : "She's gonna think I didn't call" ... so I left a voice message.

When she comes back home: "Kev!!!! OMG! I got your message. I was upset when I found I had no signal and no way to charge it. I spent as much time as I could in an area with signal until the charge died but I missed your calls."

... the rambling went on for a good ten minutes. She was very happy I'd called. Go figure. I still hadn't seen her yet but at that point I decided I wanted to meet her. I wanted to meet this crazy and lovely person whose face was hidden from me. I didn't even care what she looked like. I had to meet her. For those who have seen Penelope ... I wouldn't have cared if she had the face of a pig.

"[x-person] ... I take it from that you are happy I phoned?"

"YES!"

"Hehe. Careful now. It is far too easy to fall in love with me. You might lose yourself before you realize it."

"..."

"Oh I see. You've already fallen for me. And you don't even know what I look like! Haha ... damn I'm good!"

"Shh. I don't care what you look like. But I will know soon anyway."

"How will you?" I ask smiling to myself.

"You'll show me. MSN says you have a webcam. I will go get mine... we can put them on."

...

Somehow we ended up 'together' (non-physically of course - this was the second conversation and as yet we hadn't physically met) before that conversation ended. We had a good run at it too. She did cry when she found a poem I had written for the ex though. (I'd written it before we had broken up).

After that I wrote her poems all the time and she gave me a small picture of her to carry with me. A cute little love-note on the back saying: "So you know I am always here with you."

I found it cute and years later, I still have it.

~~~~~~~~~

It wasn't love at first sight... but I had already started falling for her _before_ I seen her. So where do you take measurement for these things?

"You've got mail." < The film. It was kind of like that... only by the second conversation we skipped all the nervous crap and jumped straight for each other.



~Kev.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 1, 2014)

My mom always said, "the best way to get over one man is to get under another."

Sorry to put it so crudely but I've found it to be true.  We're social creatures and even the act of knowing another person is there and can care/love us is incredibly healing.


----------



## escorial (Aug 1, 2014)

some find love others look for love....for me love has not been a defining period in my life so far.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Love--lasting and working love is a choice.  Falling in love is uncontrollable but it takes work and choice to maintain a relationship.



There, you said it all 



belthagor said:


> Love, despite many younger people's thoughts, is simply finding someone you can be around for half an hour without getting pissed off by the other person, and them not getting pissed off by you.
> 
> On a serious note:
> What is love...baby don't hurt me....no more... *begins ridiculous head movements and hopes everyone will join in*



*cough* Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more. As you can see, it repeats. I though a fan should know that :mrgreen: Anyway...

[video=youtube;jFnqQbtHeDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFnqQbtHeDE[/video]


----------



## DarkPunzel (Aug 1, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> My mom always said, "the best way to get over one man is to get under another."
> 
> Sorry to put it so crudely but I've found it to be true.  We're social creatures and even the act of knowing another person is there and can care/love us is incredibly healing.




That's interesting! I love it by the way its also hysterical haha. But if you do that. Go through a bad breakup and immediately jump into another guys arms just to feel better, is it possible to establish a long lasting, meaningful, relationship with that person?  How do you tell the difference between loving that person or simply needing them to keep from thinking about the other guy?


----------



## belthagor (Aug 1, 2014)

I remember in school a teacher asked us "What is poetry? ...What is love?" and out of nowhere I blurted out "A lie." Now that I thought about it, seems about right....both in seriousness and comedy

edit: also this


----------



## PiP (Aug 1, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I remember in school a teacher asked us "What is poetry? ...What is love?"


Anything you want it to be...


----------



## belthagor (Aug 1, 2014)

belthagor said:


> ....."A lie."


----------



## Bishop (Aug 1, 2014)

Did... did you just quote yourself, and use it as the entirety of your post?

View attachment 6213


----------



## belthagor (Aug 1, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Did... did you just quote yourself, and use it as the entirety of your post?
> 
> View attachment 6213



I was also answering, aside from it being a quote, so baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more


----------



## PiP (Aug 1, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> People say that you can't help who you Love.  Do you think this is true?  Or is love a choice?



 People also say 'love is blind' and I believe this to be true. In answer to your question, I don't believe we can help who we love. If it were true, why would a woman stay with someone who bullies and mistreats them?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 1, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> That's interesting! I love it by the way its also hysterical haha. But if you do that. Go through a bad breakup and immediately jump into another guys arms just to feel better, is it possible to establish a long lasting, meaningful, relationship with that person?  How do you tell the difference between loving that person or simply needing them to keep from thinking about the other guy?


That's just it.  In any relationship you have to be honest about what you're doing and where you are.  You have to both be on the same standing.

Besides, if you're still thinking about your ex then you aren't in love with the new one.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2014)

That's one model... another is to use subterfuge, maximizing gain with as little input as possible. The long term game is unsustainability, thereby ensuring a newness much like a short-term lease plan. Of course I don't practice that but I do fully understand it.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 1, 2014)

I feel that the seed of all love is appreciation. Appreciation is that sort of factor that someone or something has that makes you just stop and contemplate it. When you appreciate someone in your life, you are able to just contemplate that appreciation, and be grateful for it. And from there, you are more able to spend time with them, which soon blossoms into devotion and, if the feeling is mutual, love.

I also think that this is one of the reasons why love is so hard to come by these days. The internet era breeds and encourages serial monogamy, or even just all out hedonism. But appreciation works much more slowly than that. It's hard to appreciate something when you're impatient, and so many people are impatient these days that the environment seems filled with a kind of angry static, or noise. It's like a headache that you constantly have, but it's been with you so long that you don't even realize it's there.

Those are my two cents, anyways.


----------



## DarkPunzel (Aug 2, 2014)

PiP said:


> People also say 'love is blind' and I believe this to be true. In answer to your question, I don't believe we can help who we love. If it were true, why would a woman stay with someone who bullies and mistreats them?


 
 I don't want to offended anyone by saying this but is that love? Or is that evidence of a deeper issue within yourself? Isn't that a sign of low self esteem? Those women can't possibly truly love the men that do that to them can they?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2014)

You may fall in love with someone, you can even love someone platonically,  but you love your children unconditionally. Love is a word used to describe emotional involvement, so I suppose if you were to say 'I love you' to another it should be requisite to further explain in which way, and to what extent.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 2, 2014)

Schrody said:


> There, you said it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could watch that forever! That is love!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 2, 2014)

There are many many reasons someone might stay in an abusive relationship--fear of more abuse, children, monetary reasons, and, yes, love can play a factor.

Relationships are complicated and there are many, many facets to each one.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 2, 2014)

I think love is amorphous blob that latches on to your face like the those weird face suckers from Alien. Sometimes you never want it to stop impregnating your face, other times it unlatches and an Alien bursts out of your stomach and white robot innards will spray all over your dinner. 

Also, love is just as disgusting as the scene that I've just described :lol:


----------



## thepancreas11 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll know I'm in love when I can use the pickup line, "Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father, prepare to die," successfully.

I think people often mix love up with acceptance. I don't want to be with someone I appreciate. I don't want to be with someone who makes me feel safe. I want to be with someone who gets under my skin and makes my blood boil. I want someone that stands up to me comfortably and who challenges me.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that love, to me, comes from a connection, the idea that you are two parts of a greater whole than the sum of your parts. You and them alone wouldn't add up to what you have together. Love, like life, has a mystical aspect to it, that you can grow with a person because of a person. I have only been in love with someone once in my life, and despite the explosively passionate breakup, I carry something of her with me wherever I go. The person I've become can never go back now that she's been in my life. Maybe love's really a retrospective thing: you only know you're in it when you can look back and realize it's already happened.


----------



## dither (Aug 3, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> There are many many reasons someone might stay in an abusive relationship--fear of more abuse, children, monetary reasons, and, yes, love can play a factor.
> 
> Relationships are complicated and there are many, many facets to each one.



Wise words amsawtell.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you, dither.

I have had the heart wrenching hollowing break-up.  I can look back now and I can say that as passionate as I felt towards him it was not reciprocated and neither was the respect and regard I held him in.  Looking back now, I know it was the idea of him and what I thought he represented that I loved and not necessarily him.  

He changed who I am and in some ways I feel that it wasn't for the better.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 3, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> People say that you can't help who you Love.  Do you think this is true?  Or is love a choice?



Both, undoubtedly. We delusional humans, we can fool ourselves and 'denial' ourselves into just about any emotion, whether intentional or not. Love is, I believe, the essence that underpins all good that we undertake in our lives and, if it hadn't become such a terribly clichéd and overblown concept due to popular culture, we'd be much more equipped to recognize its influence in our emotional wellbeing. 

To love someone romantically is, I think, a lot different than loving a child or an animal or relative. The unconditional, pristine emotion that accompanies the love of our children, etc. is uncontrollable and pure. The love of a partner or spouse might be more conditional and where the denial comes into play. There are many lonely people in our societies, and they're desperate to connect with someone, throwing themselves into long-term relationships because they either don't think they will ever find anyone else, or are tired of looking and waiting. Don't ask me how I know. 

Falling in love and falling into infatuation, for men especially, are also sometimes unrecognizable and interchangeable. We probably spend our entire lives, if we're honest with ourselves, figuring out what love really is and learning to recognize it and its impact on our emotional being. 

Lest I sound like a pontificator, let me leave you with this nugget: I don't know shit about women. No idea how they function, but I'd wager they can identify love more accurately and a bit differently than we "Hairy-Back'd Marys" can.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 3, 2014)

I guess I am qualified to talk about love, I have been in love with the same woman now for 39 years.  I often tell the story of when I first saw her. (She hates it, but is part of who I am.)
I was sitting in algebra class, looking out the window out of sheer boredom.  The girl’s gym class was outside getting ready to start their class.  It was the practice back then that the girls would race across the field and the first two girls to cross the finish lines would be the team captains and then chose up sides. All politically un-correct today I am sure.  I watched the girls race across the field, my wife, broad shoulders, power build was out front.  She was a gymnast and swimmer and her muscles and their definition were quite nicely defined.  I looked at her and my only thoughts where that she would make great breeding stock. “At the time I was planning on being a dairy farmer so the thought was reasonable at the moment.”  I would not get to really know her until I had joined the ski team that year, it was there that we fell in love.   I know that I was attracted to her for biological reasons but have stay happily married to her for all the goofy reasons.

 I_ will never forget the first time I saw her!
_
39 years ago


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool... you married P. Fleming and drive (drove) a... Pontiac (?) Could be a Caddy.  Ah... the Seventies. Congratulations on 39 years.


----------



## DarkPunzel (Aug 4, 2014)

I definitely understand loving the idea of someone rather than that person.  That's the same as loving them though. I have this kind of mantra that helps me stay prioritized. If it was real to you then it's real. (That how I keep accurate count of the guys I've dated.) haha. Our lives are defined by our actions and emotions in my opinion.


OH! And 39 years! Congratulations! *claps enthusiastically*


----------



## dither (Aug 4, 2014)

amsawtell,
your comment almost moved me to attempt writing.
Almost.
I thought about it on and off for most off the night.


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 4, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> All right ladies and gents.   More than anything I love discussions.  Discussions about important things.
> So let's see if we can get started.  Topic number one is Love.  And I have a question.
> What is your opinion?
> People say that you can't help who you Love.  Do you think this is true?  Or is love a choice?



As if all romantic love was exactly the same... 

I've fallen in love several times. I was in love in high-school for five years, in college for several more, while I was married for a few, after I was married for awhile... None of them were the same. That's the wonderful thing about love - It's never the same experience twice. That's how you know for certain it's real...

When you truly fall in love with someone, it's always the first time.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Cool... you married P. Fleming and drive (drove) a... Pontiac (?) Could be a Caddy.  Ah... the Seventies. Congratulations on 39 years.



Kevin, this really dates ya for you to even know Peggy Flemming and the car, a 70 Caddy,


----------



## Ariel (Aug 4, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> I definitely understand loving the idea of someone rather than that person.  That's the same as loving them though. I have this kind of mantra that helps me stay prioritized. If it was real to you then it's real. (That how I keep accurate count of the guys I've dated.) haha. Our lives are defined by our actions and emotions in my opinion.
> 
> 
> OH! And 39 years! Congratulations! *claps enthusiastically*


Loving the idea of someone and loving someone are _not_ the same.  The first implies a use of the person--you care for the person simply because there's something you can get from them.  That's not love.  Love has more self-sacrifice in it.

Congratulations, Plastic.


----------



## dvspec (Aug 4, 2014)

> I watched the girls race across the field, my wife, broad shoulders, power build was out front.  She was a gymnast and swimmer and her muscles and their definition were quite nicely defined.  I looked at her and my only thoughts where that she would make great breeding stock.



I have thought the same thing about guys.  Humans are the only species that is no longer breeding for the betterment of the species.  We are breeding ourselves out of existence.  

As for the love issue.  Meh!  I'll leave that to the romantics.  I'd rather have a guy that doesn't make me want to kill him.  It would be nice if he could keep me in the manner to which I would like to become accustomed.  LOL


----------



## DarkPunzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Love is definitely a hard subject to define. It's vast and it's unique to each of us.   So what's the difference between love and true love?


----------



## Pandora (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought about this earlier in the conversation, I would say the test of time. Even for those not fortunate enough to have lifetime love together, true love stays in the heart a lifetime.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 8, 2014)

I guess I am a little less romantic than some people when it comes to love. I have kind of forced myself to stop seeing it in a magical/spiritual essence and try to rationalize it in a instinctual aspect. But don't get me wrong, love is amazing and necessary in life as much as I tried not to believe so when I was younger. The thing I believe about love is that we can indeed choose who we love much like we can choose our friends but we cannot choose why or when we love them but after a while we cannot just choose to stop loving them without a good deal of pain. I look at love as more of a phase (not in the negative "it will pass" sort of way but more in a stage of life) and it grows and blends into the rest of our lives without us thinking such and it almost seems like we cannot see life without it because it has become life itself. The thing I think people don't really accept though is that love is not always right.

There are a lot of opinions I have that I will keep to myself for now about this or that on relationships and how people will deal with them because honestly people need to live their lives the way they will and me stating something is wrong or right about love defeats the whole purpose. I just personally feel that after developing my own perception of such a concept that (as cliche as it sounds) there is truth behind the saying "All is fair in love and war" and I guess we are all innocent or our (in the nicest way possible) stupidity in love (god knows I am) part of the fun in it.


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 8, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> Love is definitely a hard subject to define. It's vast and it's unique to each of us. So what's the difference between love and true love?



Simply realizing it. That's all. There is no difference. 

I've been married six years. We've definitely had our ups and downs. Through the bad times, I've seriously considered about ending my marriage, leaving my wife, doing anything I can to get away from her. However, it always comes back to the fact that I can't hurt her like that. Nor can I abandon the family we've created together. 

Love is not simple. It takes more work than you could ever imagine to keep it. But, the important thing is to find it within yourself. Some people do, and some people don't. I had always questioned my love for my wife, until our first extremely big issue between us. After that, I realized I did in fact love her. More than I'd ever known. But more importantly, I realized it wasn't worth giving up on.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Aug 9, 2014)

DarkPunzel said:


> People say that you can't help who you Love.  Do you think this is true?  Or is love a choice?


I like this quote from Closer: 


> _Dan: I fell in love with her, Alice.
> Alice: Oh, as if you had no choice? There's a moment, there's always a moment, "I can do this, I can give into this, or I can resist it", and I don't know when your moment was, but I bet you there was one._


And I think it's true.


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Aug 9, 2014)

What I feel about love is..

It is not just between opposite sex people.. It can be with anyone or anything.. Even we can love our pets.. But the fact is that people think love is just a facial attraction which we get when we see the other sex of people.. I totally disagree that fact..

Love in my life now and forever will Tommy - my doggy.. He is the best part of my life..


----------



## Kingstonmike (Aug 10, 2014)

I think you fall into infatuation more than love at first.


----------

